# anyone use dremel to cut aluminum?



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

How thick is the aluminum? Carbide wood working tools with a neutral hook are the standard for such work.


----------



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

I usually just use the heavy duty reinforced cutting discs for aluminum or any really thin metal. I think Dremel has a grinding disk (not a stone but a disk) that might work. Those saw blades might be too aggressive for alum since they have teeth.


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

echobravo said:


> just making crafts out of sheets of aluminum and im burning through fiber cutting wheels like there is no tomorrow.
> i was thinking of buying this to see how well it would cut it and hoping they would last a lot longer
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SE-Blade-Mand...words=dremel+fiber+cutting+bit#cm_cr_dpwidget
> ...


They sell those dremel fiber cutting disc on ebay for a lot cheaper..

It really depends on how thick the aluminum is.. A simple table saw with a high count carbide tooth blade would do a wonderful job and leave a nice edge too... 

Beyond that, nothing cuts sheet metal like a sheer.. It really depends on what exactly you're doing..


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Go with the steel saw Blades from Amazon.
Or this one from HF
(I like the HF one piece mandrel better)

http://www.harborfreight.com/6-piece-hss-saw-blade-with-mandrel-set-67224.html


----------



## dudeman (Nov 14, 2011)

the aluminum is about 1/16 maybe 3/32
its a pc hard drive platter that i am cutting
i tried tin snips, it wasnt cutting maybe cause i have small snips and not larger ones...

thanks for the input


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

If it's 1/16" you could clamp it betwee two pieces of angle iron,score with a utility knife a couple times and snap it.If the edge is rough,run a file or sander over it.
Get a good clean line that way and no mess.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

echobravo said:


> the aluminum is about 1/16 maybe 3/32. . . .


If you go to HF, get one of these:
http://www.harborfreight.com/6-inch-utility-caliper-7914.html


----------

